# 60 Black Teens Rob A Train



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

And no one knows that it happens......

Articles: Reporters Sleep as 60 Black People Rob a BART Train in Oakland

BART takeover robbery: 40 to 60 teens swarm train, hold up riders - SFGate


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Can you imagine what's going to happen in a SHTF scenario.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Chipper said:


> Can you imagine what's going to happen in a SHTF scenario.


I like to think that I can. Total chaos and extreme violence. It will be shoot first, second & third, and then think about talking....


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

That happened in oakland at the coliseum station.never go to oakland ca,ever.not a very white place.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

I need more guns


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

SGG said:


> I need more guns


I need more ammo 2 tons is just not enough.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Ah, the future being played out now by the BLM privileged few.

An MP5K could have done janitorial duties well, sweeping the car clean.

As said, what the hell will happen in places like that post WROL????


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> Ah, the future being played out now by the BLM privileged few.
> 
> An MP5K could have done janitorial duties well, sweeping the car clean.
> 
> As said, what the hell will happen in places like that post WROL????


Even Hollywood hasn't fully plumbed the depths of the depravity that will be...

'The Walking Dead' has given it a good go though...


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

An AK pistol with a beta drum in the ole back pack. Close range work in a train station. Don't forget the Crimson Trace.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

in a serious SHTF - hope someone among those Frisco liberals has enough sense to cut off the majority of the Oakland connectors .... it'll be lambs to the slaughter otherwise

I'm imagining the new Planet of the Apes movie - when the apes come swinging into Frisco from the big timber country ....


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

2 magazines, and society would have been better off.


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

I think some black teens had 60 person brawl over at a mall in Florida recently, too. 

Chaos can happen at any time, what we're seeing is small scale SHTF type scenarios...sooner or later we'll see the large scale stuff and it's best to prepare now.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

turbo6 said:


> I think some black teens had 60 person brawl over at a mall in Florida recently, too.
> 
> Chaos can happen at any time, what we're seeing is small scale SHTF type scenarios...sooner or later we'll see the large scale stuff and it's best to prepare now.


it was 30 black girls - some kind of flash mob brawl ... there's a posted UTube of the fight


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

turbo6 said:


> I think some black teens had 60 person brawl over at a mall in Florida recently, too.
> 
> Chaos can happen at any time, what we're seeing is small scale SHTF type scenarios...sooner or later we'll see the large scale stuff and it's best to prepare now.


I agree. The left is going to keep instigating, and pushing in an aggressive manner. Then, BAM, they piss off the wrong group of people.. then, SHTF


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

We will see incidents like this more and more all the time. People feel they are entitled to what others have and will do what they want to get it.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

As I said in the subreddit where this showed up, when one got within arm's reach, you pull them close, bury the muzzle in their gut, and squeeze. No chance to miss, and the sound will make the rest scatter. With any luck, the bastard you plug won't die and will lead to the arrest of the others.


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> As I said in the subreddit where this showed up, when one got within arm's reach, you pull them close, bury the muzzle in their gut, and squeeze. No chance to miss, and the sound will make the rest scatter. With any luck, the bastard you plug won't die and will lead to the arrest of the others.


Yea, but this was in Southern Commiefornia. IIRC, it's damn near impossible to get a CCW, and even more difficult to use it legally. In the end, the shooter would probably be the one in jail, and his "victim" would sue him in civil court for millions of dollars.

I'm just too jaded I think.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

If jaded means correct, then yes.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Tells me 30 round mags are not enough...


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Urinal Cake said:


> Tells me 30 round mags are not enough...


The 30 will pile them, create a body barrier to slow them down while doing a mag drop.

I have Betamag's for the AR's and Galil's, linked belts for the big stuff, not good for CC though.

For 60 BLM's at a time, a 249 would do.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Joe said:


> We will see incidents like this more and more all the time. People feel they are entitled to what others have and will do what they want to get it.


No problem!


----------



## Guywithagun (Apr 11, 2017)

turbo6 said:


> I think some black teens had 60 person brawl over at a mall in Florida recently, too.
> 
> Chaos can happen at any time, what we're seeing is small scale SHTF type scenarios...sooner or later we'll see the large scale stuff and it's best to prepare now.


That's my point when I see posts like... " what to do if you find yourself in a riot"

And people say don't go to those places. People those places come to you sometimes, now if your gona say don't go anywhere other people could go in packs then.... stay indoors and live in fear. For me it's not an option. Isn't that why we own guns? So we don't live in fear?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Obummers boys.


----------

